# Looking for a Working Line Breeder w/ Pup Available in Jan



## malinois1983 (Dec 24, 2011)

Looking for a working Line Breeder that will have pups ready in January...

Will be needed for Sport, Tracking, Agility, and Detection....


Thank you!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What is your location?


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there anything else you are looking for? Certain reason, any coat type/color you do or do not want, German lines, czech lines etc... I know a few breeders who will have puppies ready to go shortly


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

*picking up working pup on jan 11th*

Vom Haus Wikert, we went for a visit a few weeks ago and had a great experience. Great personality on all of her dogs and she works really hard to improve the breed. AKC German Shepherd Puppies/Dogs For Sale, Solid Black, Black/Red; All Breed Obedience Training, Home Protection K9's, Houston, MO 65483 she is located in Houston, MO.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you have the time to look thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html before contacting any breeders. Keeping in mind the best breeders tend to have waiting lists for their litters so you may have to wait a month or so between the research and locating the best breeder you can afford with an available puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Many litters advertised here. Art Shaw at Zahnburg just had a litter. Won't be ready in January but something to consider.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/232606210091397/


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Make sure you have the time to look thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html before contacting any breeders. Keeping in mind the best breeders tend to have waiting lists for their litters so you may have to wait a month or so between the research and locating the best breeder you can afford with an available puppy.


True, we reserved ours months ago. I do believe our litter still has available females though.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My breeder has two litters available this January/February - the litter I am getting my pup from will be ready to go home end of Jan:

:: BILL KULLA: Puppies ::

There is also a very nice pup out of Alta-Tollhaus Bono that is available... the pup is with Liesje on the forum here:

http://www.vomblauenhorizont.com/harley.html


----------



## malinois1983 (Dec 24, 2011)

Xeph said:


> What is your location?


I will be near St. Louis at the time.


----------



## malinois1983 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> My breeder has two litters available this January/February - the litter I am getting my pup from will be ready to go home end of Jan:
> 
> :: BILL KULLA: Puppies ::
> 
> ...


Thank you I will look into it!


----------



## malinois1983 (Dec 24, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Make sure you have the time to look thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html before contacting any breeders. Keeping in mind the best breeders tend to have waiting lists for their litters so you may have to wait a month or so between the research and locating the best breeder you can afford with an available puppy.


Hey thanks for the advice....Probably should have said more about my history. Basically I am a Special Forces Disabled Veteran wounded in Iraq. I was a military handler/trainer/kennel master for about 10 years until I was medically separated for those injuries. I found that I could utilize some of the stuff I learn in the military and continue it on the outside. However I wasn't too confident in my ability to interact with pet people so I decided to take a course from the Tom Rose School that will help me out with that. Plus the VA is paying for it. Eventually I want to get into service dogs. On my own time I purchased a german shepherd 4 years ago. Not too happy with the breeder but she turned out to be a great dog. I have a 4 month old dutch shepherd that I am working with right now as well. My long term goal is to build a kennel on some land that I own and do training out of there. My whole reason for asking for breeders is to point me in the right direction and then make a determination from there. I refuse to pay over 1500 for a puppy unless it poops gold


----------



## malinois1983 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Many litters advertised here. Art Shaw at Zahnburg just had a litter. Won't be ready in January but something to consider.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/232606210091397/


That would be perfect thank you! Ill look into it....


----------



## malinois1983 (Dec 24, 2011)

MrsFergione said:


> Is there anything else you are looking for? Certain reason, any coat type/color you do or do not want, German lines, czech lines etc... I know a few breeders who will have puppies ready to go shortly



Nothing else Im really looking for, I do like the look of my black and tan czech shepherd at home but for this I just want to find a proven combination so that I can do the training I want to do...


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I did notice that the breeder at Vom Haus Wikert has a female with a litter on the ground and she is apparently just 12 months and has OFA prelim hip score of fair. I would not think that would be something I would be breeding. Now maybe they didn't update that bitches info, but that isn't good to breed a 12 month old or a dog with fair hips (which might be better in another year, but probably not). Just my thought though from what I saw on the website provided


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

BriskaBoo13 said:


> I did notice that the breeder at Vom Haus Wikert has a female with a litter on the ground and she is apparently just 12 months and has OFA prelim hip score of fair. I would not think that would be something I would be breeding. Now maybe they didn't update that bitches info, but that isn't good to breed a 12 month old or a dog with fair hips (which might be better in another year, but probably not). Just my thought though from what I saw on the website provided


That has been on their for over a year. (worried me too). She is the dam to our pup because we are looking for a therapy prospect and her temperament fits the bill.


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

madis said:


> That has been on their for over a year. (worried me too). She is the dam to our pup because we are looking for a therapy prospect and her temperament fits the bill.


 
Good to know lol. Sometimes breeders don't update their sites, which baffles me lol :crazy: Did her hips scores come in better? I've not heard of any that did, but I've not heard them all hehehe.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

BriskaBoo13 said:


> Good to know lol. Sometimes breeders don't update their sites, which baffles me lol :crazy: Did her hips scores come in better? I've not heard of any that did, but I've not heard them all hehehe.


I know it drives me a little nuts too. I don't know that they improved, I think that this particular dam is bred for almost entirely for companion non-showing (probably because of hips). I say that because her pups are slightly less expensive than some of the others. She has an outstanding "bubbly" temperament though.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*vombenzahaus*.webs.com/ 
Very healthy, solid, strong and well tempered GSDs. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

madis said:


> I know it drives me a little nuts too. I don't know that they improved, I think that this particular dam is bred for almost entirely for companion non-showing (probably because of hips). I say that because her pups are slightly less expensive than some of the others. She has an outstanding "bubbly" temperament though.


Well, sounds like you found a good mom to get a therapy dog then Congrats on the pup! :wub:


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I was going to suggest Vom Gildaf buy her puppies are 1800. I know she has a few left after picks are done. Great dogs! Worth a look either way 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

BriskaBoo13 said:


> I did notice that the breeder at Vom Haus Wikert has a female with a litter on the ground and she is apparently just 12 months and has OFA prelim hip score of fair. I would not think that would be something I would be breeding. Now maybe they didn't update that bitches info, but that isn't good to breed a 12 month old or a dog with fair hips (which might be better in another year, but probably not). Just my thought though from what I saw on the website provided


And went to OFA and a bitch born in 2011 with prelims of fair at 12 months with a full sibling with PRELIMINARY BORDERLINE UNILATERAL RIGHT at 12 months I would not be buying a puppy out of. Doesnt matter if a pet or show dog. Its very easy to do your own research on OFA results and come to an educated decision when buying from a breeder.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

dawnandjr said:


> And went to OFA and a bitch born in 2011 with prelims of fair at 12 months with a full sibling with PRELIMINARY BORDERLINE UNILATERAL RIGHT at 12 months I would not be buying a puppy out of. Doesnt matter if a pet or show dog. Its very easy to do your own research on OFA results and come to an educated decision when buying from a breeder.


Well what's done is done, I'll talk with my breeder  thanks for your concern 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*websites not updated*



BriskaBoo13 said:


> Good to know lol. Sometimes breeders don't update their sites, which baffles me lol :crazy:



Got new computer after doing websites - maybe 2 or 3 even....software disks lost...now Win8 does not take ANY software that is not new....I will hold onto the Win 7 or XP till it's dying breath....do NOT want to replace Photoshop!!!! My old version 5 works on XP and 7 - but lost my Front Page and have to drag out my old laptop and try to work on it - but need someone to clean up the computer so I can use it ....

Facebook is an alternative, everyone seems to be putting stuff on kennel pages there

Lee


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Got new computer after doing websites - maybe 2 or 3 even....software disks lost...now Win8 does not take ANY software that is not new....I will hold onto the Win 7 or XP till it's dying breath....do NOT want to replace Photoshop!!!! My old version 5 works on XP and 7 - but lost my Front Page and have to drag out my old laptop and try to work on it - but need someone to clean up the computer so I can use it ....
> 
> Facebook is an alternative, everyone seems to be putting stuff on kennel pages there
> 
> Lee


Facebook is the best tool from my breeder. She updates it almost everyday 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Got new computer after doing websites - maybe 2 or 3 even....software disks lost...now Win8 does not take ANY software that is not new....I will hold onto the Win 7 or XP till it's dying breath....do NOT want to replace Photoshop!!!! My old version 5 works on XP and 7 - but lost my Front Page and have to drag out my old laptop and try to work on it - but need someone to clean up the computer so I can use it ....
> 
> Facebook is an alternative, everyone seems to be putting stuff on kennel pages there
> 
> Lee


Okay, my bad, I forgot what a pain in the butt computers can be hehehehe. But yes, Facebook seems to be the new thing for breeders to use. I just have found so many kennels on the internet that I'm like oh I love this dog or that dog and start reading and the dog is probably not producing anymore cause the site hasn't been updated for like 5 years and the dog was 5 in the pic and description LOL.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have it on an older lap top....one of 3 vaios that are sitting here! older software, slower etc...Have to get them to an IT friend and cleaned up so I can update....

for the OP - alot of breeders are upping prices due to the stud fees getting very very high.....I bred to world level dogs (4 of them) - and am getting quoted stud fees 2 and 3 times what I paid for those dogs and a couple of the dogs I have looked at aren't even sch3 let alone Nationally/Regionally shown - one wasn't even titled and wanted more than I paid for a 2x National level winner....so along with vet work, travel etc, the cost of breeding a litter is going way up and the bitch owner always has a risk of the breeding not taking! That all rolls into the bottom line puppy price....BYB are asking 1500 for pups from dogs 2 gens from titles....so remember that you get what you pay for!

Lee


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

If anyone has a good contact in the South WI/ Northern IL area I'd be interested. We are looking to get a female pup around or before Spring.


----------



## H Factor Leather (Jan 15, 2014)

Try Dave Blank at Vom Dreieck German Shepherds. Got my pup from him 2 months ago and couldn't be happier. Have also been training with him at Joliet Schutzhund with the pup and my other dog. Great trainer aswell. He's located in Harvard,IL.


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

**comments removed by ADMIN. Advertising litters/dogs is not allowed on this board. Thank you**

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

